# Bump tight at 33 weeks



## Deebob (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi ! 

I am a bit worried and was wondering if you can advise if I need to be worried or not, I am 33 weeks pregnant and for the last two days my bump has felt really tight and streched  mainleyat the top and feels really hard ! I am not in any pain just feel really uncomortable like I am about to burst !! Little one is still still moving more than 10 times but feeling my rolling motions than big kicks ...do you think this is due to the babys position ??

Deexxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, it sounds as though it has a shifted a bit, which is giving the different movements and probably the strain at the top of your bump too. It doesn't sound anything to be worried about, but if you are concerned at all about movements, contact the hospital and they will be able to check you over to reassure you,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Deebob (Apr 11, 2011)

thanks for reply ! he has decided to move again so feel a bit more comforatble today xxxx


----------

